# Cyrille Durand ? E-pipe



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

I've never liked the look of the e-pipes but DAMN this looks awesome!!!

http://www.vicespy.com/cyrille-durand-e-pipe/


----------



## Gizmo (27/2/14)

Goodness me. That is hawt!


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/2/14)

oh my .....


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

wow! looks uber futuristic!


----------



## annemarievdh (27/2/14)

Very stylish and sophisticated


----------



## BhavZ (27/2/14)

That looks like something you would see on the Enterprise Starship, a definite must have.


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

Found another one

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/14)

The white is stunning

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneW (27/2/14)

Really stylish and futuristic! 

Wonder how long the battery will last, they look tiny.


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/14)

Must have one, maybe one day when I'm big......


----------



## Silver (27/2/14)

The one above looks like some form of a computer mouse of sorts, made by Apple
The first one at the top of the post in black - looks like the same thing - made by Logitech 

They both look stunning - sure to get the stylish into vaping....


----------



## Hein510 (27/2/14)

Its got a 3v 1000mah battery! 


Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> The one above looks like some form of a computer mouse of sorts, *made by Apple*
> The first one at the top of the post in black - looks like the same thing - made by Logitech
> 
> They both look stunning - sure to get the stylish into vaping....



Must you swear on the forum LOL!!! ????

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (28/2/14)

totally dig it


----------



## andro (8/3/14)

Love the design as well.


----------



## ET (8/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Must you swear on the forum LOL!!! ????



the flying spaghetti monster tolerates many things, but apple is not one of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (8/3/14)

Design looks nice. A little "metro" for my liking. 
It seems this is a concept, and they are collecting cash. My biggest concern is that battery. The best coin batteries has an amp limit of 100ma. Thus 0.1 Amp. I cannot see this battery running a coil.
If you take the battery to it's max, your coil needs to be 60 ohms. Not sure temp will change in the coil from room temp.
Or perhaps I'm missing something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/3/14)

I agree with CrafteyZA - I think it's just a nice looking gimmick - that battery can at most drive a LED.


----------



## Silver (8/3/14)

I think the guys involved in battery design and battery science need to start becoming more innovative. Batteries havent changed much for years and are becoming so important in our lives. They need to come out with one of those type of batteries in the epipe that has the same capacity and amps as a normal 18650. Wishful thinking i know but maybe its possible somehow. 

@BhavZ, didnt know Apple is a swear word? LOL!! 
On the issue of Apple, i do get frustrated with it sometimes and concede its not for people who want to customise things. But if you are prepared to play according to Apple's rules, it does play very nicely and works easily. At least thats been my experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (11/3/14)

Think they should make a 18650 thats got the aH of my cordless drill battery! think it 24aH so thats 24000MaH!


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

nice and elegant


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Silver said:


> On the issue of Apple, i do get frustrated with it sometimes and concede its not for people who want to customise things. But if you are prepared to play according to Apple's rules, it does play very nicely and works easily. At least thats been my experience.



Don't get me started on this issue... I've been an iPhone user for some time and my wife and daughter both decided against my advice to get Samsung S4's. What a bloody nightmare to try and sync them with Outlook and Exchange! They came with software (real clunky kak) but at least it worked (mostly)... then an upgrade came out and they took out the Outlook Sync! WTF! The rest is a heap of dog turd!

I've had 4 iPhones (dropped one and broke it... got a new one with an insurance claim and proceeded to drop in in 50' of water in a dam when the phone was just 27 hours old) ans setup is a breeze... plug it into my PC and in a jiffy it's set up with all my contacts and everything!

S4 not so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't get me started on this issue... I've been an iPhone user for some time and my wife and daughter both decided against my advice to get Samsung S4's. What a bloody nightmare to try and sync them with Outlook and Exchange! They came with software (real clunky kak) but at least it worked (mostly)... then an upgrade came out and they took out the Outlook Sync! WTF! The rest is a heap of dog turd!
> 
> I've had 4 iPhones (dropped one and broke it... got a new one with an insurance claim and proceeded to drop in in 50' of water in a dam when the phone was just 27 hours old) ans setup is a breeze... plug it into my PC and in a jiffy it's set up with all my contacts and everything!
> 
> S4 not so much.



Well android phones are designed for the geeks out there to a certain extent but have to disagree with you on the S4 statement. I have had the pleasure of using a variety of android devices from the samsung galaxy range to the HTC One etc.. The phones for me were pretty easy to setup and navigate. Yes I agree that the samsung proprietary software is not the best hence why I changed my launcher (for free) when I got my devices. 


There is so much more that can be done with an android device than what an apple product (without jailbreaking it) can do. And a plethora of free fully functional stable apps when compared to that of apple.

One thing I will admit is that apple does seem to have better battery life but that is soley because much better hardware runs on androids and well batteries of today simply cannot keep up.

As well with apple you are forced to use only one machine with one instance of itunes on it. With android you can sync many devices to android and well I run my electronics at home remotely from my phone and android tablet. The moment I am on my network everything syncs in minutes.

Just my 2c - I know this can end up in a very heated debate so please forgive me if my message came across a bit harsh but I am an avid android user and have owned apple devices in the past as well as symbian and RIM based devices as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Just my 2c - I know this can end up in a very heated debate so please forgive me if my message came across a bit harsh but I am an avid android user and have owned apple devices in the past as well as symbian and RIM based devices as well.



Not harsh at all... and I agree with you that android phones are more for Geeks because to make it work properly you need third party apps etc... and yes you can do a lot with it if you know what your are doing... The problem is for Joe Average they simply can't do all the tweaking one needs to do so it's a nightmare.

I've been playing with cell phones since the brick nokia and played with all the different operating systems but I've got to the stage when I no longer want to play much anymore... I just want to sync 100% with Outlook and take pics of vape stuff, use Whatsapp, News 24, Facebook, Tapatalk, Skype, Google, Shazam and a few other odds and ends... my company is actually in the mobile space (we do all of Vodacoms corporate SMS services, USSD etc)... and if we had this discussion with my techies there would still be heated discussion on which is the best. The biggest surprise for me is our CTO loves his Windows 8 phone which blows my mind when considering I used to fight with him to use software tools to build apps and embrace Windows... he almost always wanted code in assembler to get small and efficient code... again different people love different things...

The reason I get hot and bothered is because my wife and daughter come to me with their S4 issues and I don't speak android at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Cell phones are a lot like vaping in that it's very much subjective and user specific. Each person loves their chosen device for various different reasons. Arguing about phones is like arguing about which came first, the chicken or the egg

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 360twin (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> ... The biggest surprise for me is our CTO loves his Windows 8 phone which blows my mind ...



I've come across this too with a mate. Since M$ has had such a monopoly for so long, most people are familiar with Windows, which makes the 'phone very easy to use. I tried it and agreed, and I use Android.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

360twin said:


> I've come across this too with a mate. Since M$ has had such a monopoly for so long, most people are familiar with Windows, which makes the 'phone very easy to use. I tried it and agreed, and I use Android.



Try as I might I can't get to like Windows 8 on the PC or Phone...


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

I've moved over to Linux during the hay-days of XP and never looked back


----------



## thekeeperza (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> I've moved over to Linux during the hay-days of XP and never looked back


Linux FTW!! Still have to endure windows at work though unfortunately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Derick (13/3/14)

Your cordless drill battery is probably made up of a 18650 battery pack - once it has run it course, open it up and you will see


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Interesting statistic I saw on News 24 this morning... That despite MS about to end it's support for XP it remains the second biggest operating system in the world and is bigger than MacOSX, Windows 8 and Windows Vista all put together!


----------



## CraftyZA (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> I've moved over to Linux during the hay-days of XP and never looked back


There is another field where we are the same. All my home computers are running linux as well. Will never go back to windows at home. 
Work laptop will always be running the latest version of windows since I'm a .net developer  No way around windows there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Work is Windows and Office
Excel is a top program IMO

Reactions: Like 1


----------

